# Another happy customer



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just thought ya'll would like to see a bike i turned out recently.
Snorkel and rad relocate. Taking suggestions on the tip color.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like excellent work but if you're open to constructive criticism, let me make a suggestion for a more refined look on the u-bolt mounting. With it mounted up and tight, use a dremel to cut the extra inch or two of threads off, replace each hex nut with an acorn nut then paint the flat part of the bracket and the acorn nuts to match the color you painted the radiator mount.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good. I think I'd use the same color for the tips as what your rad kit is done in...that way theres more accenting and it stands out better. Also, if you plan on a cooler rack or something along those lines...it'd probably look good in the same color. Just my .02


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i did end up cutting the excess off with a hacksaw, and used a rubber cover, but i like the acorn nut idea better! That color on the rad bracket is not the color it is gonna stay. it will probably be flame orange or a tan color. the owner has not decided yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> i did end up cutting the excess off with a hacksaw, and used a rubber cover, but i like the acorn nut idea better! That color on the rad bracket is not the color it is gonna stay. it will probably be flame orange or a tan color. the owner has not decided yet.


I've always like the orange on camo look.... that maroon color doesnt look bad though, but def think the orange would be the way to go. Tan IMO will just blend with the plastics....I would want it to stand out!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea that maroon is actually a candy color powdercoat from house of kolor. its a sweet color and would go excellent with a black or maroon brute IMO. Now if i could get drtj to bring me his brute so i can turn out a generic kit.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it looks good. Got a ? For you, a buddy of mine has a kitty kat he is going to snorkel his and he said the snorkel from the mud pro will fit right on there any knowledge of this?


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Man...Is it the 3rd weekend in april yet..LOL.Looks really good man.Cant wait to see mine.Excepecially with that little extra on the rad.You know what im talking about!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> yea that maroon is actually a candy color powdercoat from house of kolor. its a sweet color and would go excellent with a black or maroon brute IMO. Now if i could get drtj to bring me his brute so i can turn out a generic kit.


 
Im werking on it. I will try to get it to ya next week. Gonna clean it up this weekend.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

hp488 said:


> I think it looks good. Got a ? For you, a buddy of mine has a kitty kat he is going to snorkel his and he said the snorkel from the mud pro will fit right on there any knowledge of this?


Yes sir. He may have to do a little minor fabrication, but it surely will. It is only 1.5 inch snorkels though and is a little restrictive IMO.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

depthfinder said:


> Man...Is it the 3rd weekend in april yet..LOL.Looks really good man.Cant wait to see mine.Excepecially with that little extra on the rad.You know what im talking about!!


I, myself am looking forward to working on yours. I'm pretty excited about the OTD customs posterchild bike...haha


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If you could get those tips dipped in the same camo pattern, it would look very professional.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea that would be sweet. we talked about that but theres not any places around here that do it. I looked for some tape or shrink wrap to do em, but no one had Max 4


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good man. I'd camo the tips or do the maroon. Hay, I got a question. Brute owners turn their CVT exhaust tips away a little because of the belt dust and belt chunks that can come flying out at 'em. A/C don't have that issue?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

@nmk
nah... we dont burn belts like brutes do bc we have a constant tension belt system with a wet clutch, instead of a "slip and grip" type.


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Looks good i allso jus snorked a kitty kat the owner liked the look of two wide ones. So i y'd together the belt and crank breather


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

nm they dont have that prob because you gotta have the power to shred the belt first ...j/k ha ha


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

have them painted then dipped shadow grass


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.georgiahydrographics.com/ Here you go bud.Send em in and have em dipped in cammo.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i just looked and they dont have Max-4... dang. good find though.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

There are several more.Just Google Hydrographics.It will come up with a million listings.He will be able to find the camo hes looking for.But will prob have to ship them his peices.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

i think the camo/orange is getting old. do something different! maybe blue? cat green? brown may go good with the camo. JMO, not my decision... do whatever the owner tells ya. maybe you should send him a PM on hl with a link to this page. may get some new ideas.


----------

